# Canadian Non resident hunting information



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Guys and Gals, I have wanted to hunt Saskatchewan or Alberta for a while now but I aint rich. Can ya'll give me some insight on a resonably priced way to hunt in these provinces? Thanks


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I live in the north west part of Saskatchewan, close to the provincial forest. We have a bunch of outfitters here and my broth-in-law used to work for a couple of them as a guide. I sure could ask him what kind of prices on these hunts and maybe a contact number. I would think Jim Nash would be good, but one would have to book early as he fills up fast with repeat business. He's not very far from me and I'll ask the brother-in-law if he knows his hunt prices and will try and get that info to you in a PM.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you, I appreciate any info you could get me.


----------

